# A D&D advert



## The Master™ (Oct 1, 2005)

Will this get people playing P'n'P RPG's???

http://craphound.com/images/wowdanddad.jpg


----------



## AmonRa (Oct 1, 2005)

hahahah omg thats brilliant. its like shouting geek in the faces of the geeks.   (in a good way ofcourse )


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 1, 2005)

As a former D&D geek, I wouldn't want that kid there... We only accepted misfits and freaks - and drunks!!!


----------



## mikeo (Oct 2, 2005)

Nothing like telling the potential audience of your soon-to-be-released online RPG exactly what you think of them.. =D


----------



## kaneda (Oct 2, 2005)

mikeo said:
			
		

> Nothing like telling the potential audience of your soon-to-be-released online RPG exactly what you think of them.. =D



Haha, so true! 

Its not a very good advert to be honest. You can get away with playing RPG's because they're a computer game, but when it comes to the dice rolling form of d&d its different because its still considered to be the ultimate form of geekdom. Pity really. But if they think an advert like that is helping to eradicate [font=&quot][/font]the stereotype...well they're wrong!


----------



## Quokka (Oct 2, 2005)

True, hardly going to inspire someone to try find a D&D game for the first time.... _let's face facts your never going to have a life_ _so atleast stick together..._ Interseting marketing strategy?  


I love RPG's and used to enjoy a good game of _risk _as well as playing magic: the gathering for a bit many years ago but Ive never actually played a D&D game.


----------



## Treikayan (Oct 2, 2005)

I play D&D but I haven't for awhile now.  Can you believe there's a "Dungeons and Dragons for Dummies" now?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 4, 2005)

That implies theres one that isn't. Pfah


----------

